# Cooperstown NY/ Ostego Lake rides



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Any good routes in this area? I'm hoping to spend a few days here in August for Baseball and, mainly, biking. 50 - 75 mile jaunts would work. Thanks.


----------



## smoooooove (Mar 30, 2006)

*cranks from cooperstown*

there is a book out there called cranks from cooperstown or something like that full of area rides with tear out maps--pretty cool. I'd give it to you, but I don't know you or what you look like.


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

smoooooove said:


> there is a book out there called cranks from cooperstown or something like that full of area rides with tear out maps--pretty cool. I'd give it to you, but I don't know you or what you look like.


If you can't find the book where you live, the last time I was in Cooperstown, there was still a bookstore and they sold it there.


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

We have phenomenal road and off-road riding here. Be ready for some serious climbing!

The book you're looking for is Cranks from Cooperstown by Dr. Dennis Savoie.


----------

